# SAP grille / refinishing



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Here is an example of the correct way to refinish the SAP grilles........

The actual grille has to removed first. It's a little tricky but makes for a nicer finished product. This how we do it.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice. Wish I had SAP grille's to begin with.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> Here is an example of the correct way to refinish the SAP grilles........
> 
> Have your Body Shop remove the actual grille part first before painting. Its a little tricky, ya have to trim the glue from the clips, but it does come out. Makes it a whole lot easier when it comes to masking. Thats the way we do it.


When i buy a set, would you be willing to paint them for me if I mailed them to ya, if so, how much would it run? I would rather have another owner do it right than someone else half ass it on me.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

StangStalker said:


> When i buy a set, would you be willing to paint them for me if I mailed them to ya, if so, how much would it run? I would rather have another owner do it right than someone else half ass it on me.


PM sent


----------

